# Seaview....HELP!!!!!!



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

i've been in the modeling biz for 30 years and i'm still making amatuer mistakes!
i used the wrong kind of tape to mask off part of the sail on my seaview, now i got all kinds of crappy tape residue on it!
what can i use to remove it without damaging the sail?
it's all gummy and i dont want to use any chemicals with knowing they wont melt the plastic!

*^@*$&[email protected])(*_$)+_ LOUSY CHEAP TAPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The OLD formula Goo Gone was great. DO NOT use Goo Gone Xtreme which is all Wal Mart and Ace Hardware now sell... the Xtreme stuff melts plastic. Depending on the paint you used, you might try things like alcohol (will soften acrylic paint) or Windex (also will soften acrylic paint). Even a big piece of a sticker tape may work...


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I've used rubber cement thinner to remove tape residue with out damaging the plastic. just use it sparingly


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Acetone will take off most glue residue without harming the plastic. I use the old kind of nail polish remover to remove Bondo spot putty and it removes tape residue without any problem.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

I'd test that acetone on a scrap before I put it to the model. It's _usually_ harmless, except for that rare kit it dissolves completely (yep- that's the voice of experience talking).


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Rubber cement thinner used to be acetone based but now is Heptane based


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Rubber Cement Thinner,my first choice.alexander


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

If you have fairly new paint under the stickem, I wouldn't use the tape method to remove it, for fear of lifting the paint. Model railroad shops have lots of plastic-compatible stuff; perhaps they could steer you to a safe Goo Gone-like alternative.


----------



## driggs (Jul 9, 2008)

mineral spirits does not hurt plastic.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

What kind of tape did you use ? I always use the blue painters masking tape.


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

I've always used lighter fluid to remove tape residue from plastic. Never harmed it, but ALWAYS test it on scrap first!


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Believe it or not, peanut butter will remove the residue too!!! I guess it's the peanut oil. but it does work.
Just dab some on the area and let it sit for about 5 minutes or so, then wipe off.viola.
Good luck, and model on!!!! :wave:

Dave


----------



## maucutt (May 22, 2008)

*Freeze it off*

Go to the drug store and buy the new Freeze material for removing warts,
apply it and the adhesive will crumble right off-will not effect plastic or paint.
They also sell a can of "freeze it" used to remove chewing gum from carpets.
Been there! Good luck


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Lighter fluid or nail polish remover. BUT, always test on a scrap piece first just to be on the safe side.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

ok, i used acetone but it left the surface a little rough. i used some very fine sand paper to smooth it out.
whew!
that was too close.
i used shipping tape and i'll never do that again.
sometimes i dont think things out very well.....................


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

You Sould have used the rubber cement thinner!It would not have crazed the plastic at all!But,what do I know


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

JohnGuard said:


> ...i used shipping tape...


Wow- I think you're _real lucky_ to have gotten that super-sticky stuff off without lifting the paint underneath. Anyway, happy to hear everything worked out OK.


----------



## aspen783 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Try This*

A good glue remover is Naptha. Available cheaply at most home improvement store. It is a thinner for most enamel paint. I use it to remove tape glue from plastic and in careful quantities it will not damage paint or soften plastic. It also oxidizes quickly and therfore will not soak in to paint or plastic.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

In future projects-and for the remainder of this one-I'd HIGHLY recommend Tamiya masking tape. It sticks great yet comes off easily and leaves no residue. Only thing is it's sometimes a little hard to find, but trust me; it's definitely worth it.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Dont bother,no one listen.alexander


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Speaking of making tape. I have "discovered" Tamiya Masking tape recently...GREAT stuff....it is thin, low tack, flexible and leaves no residue.......If you don't have a local hobby shop you can find it at a number of web retailers!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Yes,and made spcifically for modelling.I use to get my Japanese friend to send me 12 rolls of it before it was availible in the U.S.Thanks Dave.alexander


----------



## MML (Apr 20, 2008)

falcondesigns said:


> Yes,and made spcifically for modelling.I use to get my Japanese friend to send me 12 rolls of it before it was availible in the U.S.Thanks Dave.alexander


It's wonderful stuff. I'm using it at the minute on my Halcyon Nostromo, and it's great for going nicely around corners and conforming to curves and such.


----------



## Knight1966 (Sep 25, 2007)

You ca always reduce the 'tack' of the tape before applying it by sticking it to some cloth first like your pants/trousers (USA/UK)


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Has anyone tried the masking stuff used on "American Chopper" to paint gas tanks, etc.?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Thats where you run into trouble,when you use products that are not made for modelling.alexander


----------

